# Screw the Forecasts! I'm hitting the Surf this weekend!



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The old lady and I are going surf fishing this weekend! I don't care how bad they say it may be. I'm not hauling my boat down. To fish in the new fresh water bay systems. 

So I figure a good plan of attack will be to start by High Island. Then work my way to Sargent. 

What say you, 2cool mind trust?


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Way to early to tell what conditions are actually going to be like next weekend. Come Wednesday or Thursday, condition forecasts should start becoming pretty accurate.

-SA


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm with you. I've had to work the last 3 weekends in a row so I could take off memorial weekend, and I'm going regardless of the weather.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

The surf at surfside looked 100X better than at Bryan. Hope that helps


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep i don't give a care either.
think I'll just start thursday though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

You go get them Mark!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

I hate holiday weekends myself


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate the Holiday weekends too. But you got to play the hand your dealt! We're going to scratch High Island. And focus on SLP to Sargent.

I'll be in my D-Bag Black Mercedes SUV. It has a cargo rack on top. If you see us, stop by and say hi!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm hitting the surf Thursday and Friday after work. The rest of the weekend I'm unsure if I wanna deal with the crowd.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

This was at Bryan last Thursday with 20mph S wind straight in your face - i know plenty of other guys who did well this weekend despite the rubbish weather - 4-5ft pups are pretty thick at the moment. Tight lines and go gettem!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I hate the Holiday weekends too. But you got to play the hand your dealt! We're going to scratch High Island. And focus on SLP to Sargent.
> 
> I'll be in my D-Bag Black Mercedes SUV. It has a cargo rack on top. If you see us, stop by and say hi!


 I'll be in my D-Bag 3/4 ton Dodge with the mirrors folded out so I look cool. If you make it down to Sargent let me know, I'll put you on some fish.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Will do Sharkchum!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck guys have fun be safe don't forget it's amateur w/e


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck fellows I will be moving into the new house this weekend no fishing for me.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, my screw the forecast post. Is beginning to look like a stupid call. Showing tons of rain every frigging day. Not sure if I want to drive 4 1/2 hrs to sit in a hotel room in Clute... I don't think my wife and I can stay trapped in the Holiday Inn, King bed deluxe room that long. I'm sure it will turn out like that Road Warrior movie. 2 people enter, only 1 exits.. What say you, 2cool? Are the weather people high?


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Mark - there will be scattered T/Storms around from tomorrow till Sunday lunch time - according to the weather man.

The wind ENE ending in E tomorrow still fish-able at 12-19knots - winds will stay on the high side through Fri evening ending with 3ft seas - Sat morning will be fish-able again with increasing winds at S/SE (not a good wind for fishing imo) starting at 13 and ending at 20knots with 4ft seas. 

Even though the forecast predicts scattered T/Showers with the S/SE winds pumping overnight on Sat for Sun i don't see the weather letting up at all from Sat evening onwards - If i were you i would go and fish tomorrow and Saturday - retreat Sat afternoon.

Again - IMO ;-)


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The plan is to head out in the morning. But the wife has us having lunch, then dinner with different sets of our old Sea Isle neighbors. That was not in my plans...I guess I'll figure it out in the morning. I get up around 4:30. I'll make the call then.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Go with Sharkchum and wear your arms out.
one thing about it there shouldn't be any seaweed yet


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Im smoking the reds down here. Just got back to the camper, I'll post a report when I get done drinking, or maybe in the morning. Someone needs to come help me because I only fished for a hour and my arms are already tired.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll catch up with you Sharkchum. Grass is getting cut in the morning and I'm buggin out after a morning meeting. We will be working the Freedom Fest Saturday, but should be able to get the jeep out and come have a big ol fat cigar and see how surf fishing gets done!!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Sharkchum, I was setup before you got there, just east of you in a silver ram like yours. I bailed out right at dark. Only managed a few reds and missed a shark on our one paddled bait.

What bait were you tossing?
In first gut or over into the 2nd?

Good luck!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I was throwing crab and mullet right off the beach. Redfish were everywhere. Rods could only set a couple minutes before they got hit.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Ours came on mullet also. Crab went untouched. How far were you chunking them?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Seen that one down there before, SC?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, we're not going.. Call me a flake, or puss. Wife has officially vetoed the trip. Please post up some fish pics. So I can tell her she was wrong... I know have 4 days to mess with my new drum set.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool pics^^ I'm gonna attempt today round 5:00.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Well, we're not going.. Call me a flake, or puss. Wife has officially vetoed the trip. Please post up some fish pics. So I can tell her she was wrong... I know have 4 days to mess with my new drum set.


If I find a xtra set of nads on the beach I'll save them for you, sounds like your wife took yours.. You should really try to come down one day, I think the fishing is gonna be hot.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> If I find a xtra set of nads on the beach I'll save them for you, sounds like your wife took yours.. You should really try to come down one day, I think the fishing is gonna be hot.


LOL! Nice! She'll be back home in about 30. I'll try and get them back from her,


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> Ours came on mullet also. Crab went untouched. How far were you chunking them?


I was fishing right in the first gut, ya'll were casting right past the fish. You were actually fishing where I was gonna fish, lots of reds where you were, but they are close in. Next time cast a few right off the beach, you may be surprised.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yall have trouble keeping those reds off your smaller shark baits eh?



sharkchum said:


> If I find a xtra set of nads on the beach I'll save them for you, sounds like your wife took yours.. You should really try to come down one day, I think the fishing is gonna be hot.


LMAO ^^


----------

